# LIVING NOW, is the real cure to DP/DR.



## Leah87 (Feb 2, 2017)

Feel your life, be happy with the good le bad, don't let any temporal disturbance, break up your soul, keep smiling, loving, living, walking!


----------



## babybowrain (Aug 24, 2010)

hi, yeah, keep smiling. be happy.


----------

